# Best way to remote spotting session



## ryanstrong (Sep 21, 2017)

Does anyone have a particular means of which they would or have done a remote spotting session? I've considered Google hangouts but I know the quality of the streaming and Audio can be off sometimes is there anything more solid?


----------



## Dean (Sep 21, 2017)

This? https://source-elements.com/ Ive been working remotely with an engineer on a ton of tracks,he streams his DAW to mine live as he mixes and masters them for me,[I did'nt need any software or downloads,all I had to do was log-in on the link he sent to me and off we went] U can call notes using the chat/mic/video sections,the audio quality was perfect.Im getting this software myself it was a game changer for me being able to work this way. I think you can demo the software first. D


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 22, 2017)

Dean said:


> This? https://source-elements.com/ Ive been working remotely with an engineer on a ton of tracks,he streams his DAW to mine live as he mixes and masters them for me,[I did'nt need any software or downloads,all I had to do was log-in on the link he sent to me and off we went] U can call notes using the chat/mic/video sections,the audio quality was perfect.Im getting this software myself it was a game changer for me being able to work this way. I think you can demo the software first. D


Thank you a ton Dean!!


----------

